# Heos by denon



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I wanted to give everyone a heads up that Denon has entered into the wireless multi-room audio marker with a new product line called Heos. 

Initial information suggests they are targeting their product line to match Sonos. 

They'll initially be offering three speakers equal to the play1-5 and priced the same. What separates the Heos line from Sonos are a few key differences; namely they will utilize customers existing home wifi network as opposed to a mesh, they'll support local playback of USB devices, and will support IR control.

We'll see products for sale come November. 

http://usa.denon.com/us/news/pages/newsdetails.aspx?newstype=news&newsid=118&year=2014

I was able to listen to Heos at a conference mid-May and it was impressive 4 of their speakers filled a banquet hall with about 300 attendees. Their setup is arguably quicker and easier than Sonos setup and can be done by simple plugging in your smart phone or tablet directly to one of the speakers and opening their app.

We'll see more from this product line including amplifiers for existing wired speakers/outdoor solutions and a source device like the connect that will bring existing stereo/surround systems to the party. 

I'm very excited to see growth in this segment of the market and my imagination is running wild with thoughts of how far an established company like denon can take this line.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure I've posted this in the right area. If any mods think this thread should be moved please do so. 

Thanks.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Pioneer is offering a somewhat similar system too.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Wireless-Speakers


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

One think I like about pioneer is the inclusion of a battery operated speaker. Don't know why they haven't taken it farther by adding it to their AVR zone out. I'm hoping that denon will include this in the coming line. All their new AVRs have wifi builtin. 

I think IR control will be cool also for rooms with a TV.


----------

